# 56 hour week your own cup and utensils and condensed milk



## tony mullen (May 30, 2009)

joined Port Wellington 1966 given cup knife and fork and I think condensed milk , an old metal bunk and a 56 hour week plus i days leave for each sunday at sea. they were great days but what a difference when we got through the strike ,a 44 hour week, mostly that meant that those men that couldn't before, could now afford at trip ashore and a good time. full employment for 50,000 seamen in the merchant navy. I would do it all again , the comradeship ,the feeling of being proud to be a seaman , those were the days my friends we thought they would never end.


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Remember the 1966 strike I was on it, but cannot recall ever been issued with Milk tea and knife and fork, maybe on the coasters but not deep sea.


----------

